# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Champix - who's on it???

## Naf

Just wondering who and how many forumites have tried Champix to stop smoking and what sort of success they had. 
I started them 10 days ago and haven't had a smoke for 5 days, first time smoke free in 20 years. 
Nathan

----------

